# Problème avec Bootcamp "Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable"



## yawq (17 Novembre 2020)

ID MAC : sierra version 10.13

Bonjour,

j'ai voulu installer Windows 10 avec Bootcamp mais malheureusement j'ai un gros problème. J'ai une clé USB 2.0 de 8Go formatée en MS-DOS FAT comme le demande Apple sur le site web.

J'ai téléchargé le fichier ISO de Windows sur le site de Microsoft. Ensuite je l'ai placé sur mon bureau et j'ai donc formaté ma clé de 8Go en MS-DOS FAT. Après je lance Bootcamp, je choisis bien le fichier ISO de Windows 10 et ma clé USB. Je commence donc. Premièrement ça formate ma clé donc jusque là tout va bien. Les fichiers de Windows commencent à se copier sur la clé et là à la moitié, Bootcamp me dit : "
*Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable*

L'espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque.

"
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça fonctionne pas...

Merci d'avance


----------

